# Ever had this happen?



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

My little ND Rosie is super attached to her mother, Pheobe, hardly ever leaves her side.

But what surprises me more is how much she is also attached to my Alpine, Lissa. When mom is being boring (grazing, sleeping, yada yada) Rosie follows Lissa around, and whenever I'm in the pen I sit on the rock there and Rosie just harasses Lissa non-stop, head butting her side, jumping around her, head butting her head, anything she can do to get Lissa's attention. Lissa is such a good sport, she only mildly resists Rosie, who is like a quarter her size. Just enough to make Rosie go mad with excitement. Her litttle tail doesn't stop wagging.

Its so funny to watch. She even mimics Lissa, because Lissa is big on pawing, and Rosie always paws the ground right after Lissa does. Whenever Lissa does something Rosie is quick to follow suit. Too cute. Sweet lil' Rosie, always up for making a friend.

Anyone else have odd relationships like this?


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

My ND Ginger was raised around our little dog,Blackjack. So they are the best of friends. When I ask (Bj ) if he wants to go see Baby Ginger, he goes crazy !! :slapfloor: And when she sees him she'll come running !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We got a doeling that was dam raised and she follows our milking does EVERYWERE!!!!! Even though they never yet her nurse she always tries! Goofy girl! :ROFL:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a goat that adopted her friend's baby doe... they would take turns nursing the little spoiled girl.. and when I sold her and her mommy, the "auntie" cried for days.. The doeling seemed to bond with auntie more than with momma.. always laying together.. it was too cute. Auntie was bred last evening, so she has more of her own to look forward to now!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Our little Nigerian Fairy likes to play with our big Saanen girl. She was jumping on her today and I was just like LOL.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww, how CUTE! Never had anything like that happen!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I never seen it ...that has to be so cute to witness......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## rascal (Sep 15, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> I have a goat that adopted her friend's baby doe... they would take turns nursing the little spoiled girl..


I had a doe like that too... the kid would run between the does and nurse off both. O well!


----------

